# Dart frog leaf litter



## Wint (Oct 19, 2014)

Are cherry laurel once dried a good and safe leaf litter for dart frogs thanks


----------



## MSID (May 13, 2010)

Hi
there are two species referred to as cherry laurel, both are to some degree toxic. The one often called cherry laurel in the UK is _Prunus laurocerasus_, it is cyanogenic ( produces cyanide). If you crush the leaves they will smell like almonds. I do not know if this will be lost once the leaves dry, but I would certainly be very wary of using it unless someone knows better.


----------



## Wint (Oct 19, 2014)

MSID said:


> Hi
> there are two species referred to as cherry laurel, both are to some degree toxic. The one often called cherry laurel in the UK is _Prunus laurocerasus_, it is cyanogenic ( produces cyanide). If you crush the leaves they will smell like almonds. I do not know if this will be lost once the leaves dry, but I would certainly be very wary of using it unless someone knows better.


Thanks for reply mate its rhododendron the one I'm referring too mate


----------



## MSID (May 13, 2010)

That is the one, they used to use it in killing jars when collecting butterflies. Like I said I am not sure if it would be OK once fully dried, but I always give it a miss.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes- absolutely *don't* use it. If you are looking to use evergreen leaves, Camellia is fine- it's related to ordinary tea- but otherwise stick to deciduous- oak, chestnut, hazel beech etc.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Oops, forgot Magnolia- both evergreen and deciduous varieties are fine. :blush:


----------



## Wint (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok thanks a lot for the reply guys


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Bro another I've used a good bit is clematis armandii,it;s the evergreen one that flowers(small cream or white) in the spring,I'm utterly with the others on the laurel,but I do seem to recollect a keeper using it. Actually I think it was Alan Cann

I wouldn't advocate it though, not at all!! I have always pondered toxic leaves and dart frogs ,in the wild one would think they would come into contact with many toxic leaves, but play safe mate we know those above are fine. 

As MSID points out laurel used to be used by entomologists in killing jars and that beside the frogs' health presents another issue, especially for us dart guys whom want lots of small beasties living in our subs,ie microfauna,god knows what laurel would do to them:gasp: 

With those listed mate that we have used you'll be fine and also have a cool degree of shapes sizes and colours 

Stu


----------



## Wint (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for reply mate I'll stick to good old oak


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Oops, forgot Magnolia- both evergreen and deciduous varieties are fine. :blush:


Actually Ron there is another apllicable to darts that I'm sure you have used ye olde bamboo.

Wint please refresh my memory mate I've lost me mind and your name:blush::bash: my apologies

Kiddo bamboo is found in S america and some of our beloved darts live in these areas lamasi (serensis) the highland form is one. Mate off topic slightly,but if you don't know about them you will enjoy have a dig for touchstone videos. They have made some shorts that are available to view: in those is a red bullseye histrionica calling on some bamboo,but good eye candy mate and genuine wild footage of mainly Colombian frogs. They have also released a proper full length video to buy of lehmanni,I think it's around a tenner,but very interesting to watch and learn from. Oak is great bro we use loads of the stuff,my learned friend would tell you it doesn't look terribly tropical and of course Ron is right:notworthy:,but I love it combined with the above clematis. Sorry for waffling i'm in cabbage mode just in from graft:2thumb: 

seeya

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I used bamboo a with my Asian spiny toads when I had them- it looked suitably 'Oriental'... :lol2: The the leaves are virtually indestructable!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron cheers ha this place isn't the same without your wisdom ,sorry don't keep in touch much now I'm struggling to do that with all my mates,but it's so important to get these newer guys off to a flier I linger,fair play good ol Mike is right there doing his best for 'em too:notworthy:

belucky mate

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

....i got some lovely leaves from roland, called moneta which are small but so very pretty, jazzes the viv up a lil

https://dartfrog-vivariums.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=64_80


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> ....i got some lovely leaves from roland, called moneta which are small but so very pretty, jazzes the viv up a lil
> 
> https://dartfrog-vivariums.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=64_80


Hmm they look familiar Joe brain dead tired can't place....hmmmmm:lol2: Ha boffin hoticulture trained mate can't place either any more info?

hope ya good bro love to Paula

Stu


----------



## Wint (Oct 19, 2014)

soundstounite said:


> Actually Ron there is another apllicable to darts that I'm sure you have used ye olde bamboo.
> 
> Wint please refresh my memory mate I've lost me mind and your name:blush::bash: my apologies
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply mate my names Michael and it leads me to wonder if you remember abit back when I posted about my frogs dyeing almost all my tanks had dried rhododendron in them


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

not a clue stu lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Ron cheers ha this place isn't the same without your wisdom ,sorry don't keep in touch much now I'm struggling to do that with all my mates,but it's so important to get these newer guys off to a flier I linger,fair play good ol Mike is right there doing his best for 'em too:notworthy:
> 
> belucky mate
> 
> Stu


No worries my friend- and the invite is still there if you ever feel like joining the group! :2thumb: I'm trying to start spending a bit more time on here, so hopefully I'll be around more.


----------

